# the day has come



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

thats right the day has come some will be happy most will be lil upset.... but due to life in general i may be selling my atv this week.. i trying to keep it but more than likly gotta take a time out from fun and take care of more important things........


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I know the feeling. Mine hasn't run in almost two years. Just got more important things to spend my time and money on right now. I'm not going to try and sell it though. It's pretty worn out and the little bit people would offer me for it would just **** me off so it's going to sit until one day........


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

i feel ya pain too. I havent rode mine in a few months except around the house


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Been there, done that. Still doing it. It sucks.

I was just telling my boss, I got near enough doe sittin in a secret account to pay cash for the general lee brute (in classifieds) but cant do it b/c its for something else! lol

AH responsibilities.........


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

ya my bike is still in very good condition consedering i ride it every other weekend... and i got some 1 to pay whati owe so its good for me and them...


----------



## cattracks87 (Jan 11, 2011)

dang a forum of atv gods and no one has and operable atv lol mine has not been rid in 2 months befor that only got to ride it for a month before that it sat for two years sad thing but i no how it is to take care of other stuff


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

I hear ya guys. Last week I took a job in NM/AZ and had to leave my brute behind. Won't be riding it for at least 5 months.....if that.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Beachcruiser said:


> I hear ya guys. Last week I took a job in NM/AZ and had to leave my brute behind. Won't be riding it for at least 5 months.....if that.


Where at in NM/AZ Beachcruiser?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I know what you mean...This will be my last year racing more than likely due the cost of traveling. I will still be trail riding though. Its sucks!


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> Where at in NM/AZ Beachcruiser?



Artesia, NM till mid July and then too Tucson, AZ. I saw that you're from NM, where abouts?


----------



## duramaxlover (Mar 17, 2010)

i know what yall are goin through.... ive only rode mine around the house like 4times in like 5 months and once was because we took it on a test drive after fixing dang... im ready to go riding its been way to long:disappointed:


----------

